# 54mm Portafilter for DTP



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm looking to get a 54mm portafilter converted into a naked PF as I know Sage don't currently produce one. Outside of buying directly from Sage, are there any third-party or other branded PFs that will fit the DTP?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

You may possibly be the first one to try this with the DTP. Good luck.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

This eBay seller sold one recently, maybe they can get another?l....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/portafilter-54mm-sage-Heston-Blumenthal-/322248938482


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Spoke with Sage, they can do a new one for £38, I'm tempted to get one and give it a go


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@JacobJames93 did you ever convert a portafilter to a naked one? If so how did it go?


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> @JacobJames93 did you ever convert a portafilter to naked one? If so how did it go.


Just received my portafilter so now trying to find someone who can do the conversion (Any one fancy the task?). For anyone else interested in purchasing a second PF, the eBay seller mentioned above has access to some portafilters (I paid £24). Alternatively, Sage UK can sell you one for £37.99.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I swear there was a link on this board to a guy in Hampshire who was offering to chop the bottom off a portafilter for money. I'm at work and can't look for it now but you should be able to find it.

After it's done, I'd really like to play with it for a weekend. If you get bored, please offer to pass it around on the forum.


----------

